# One for me



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking back on 2014, I shot the Scout most of the time and have not made a slingshot for myself in a long time. So, I made a Scout variant just for me and my shooting preferences.

A few years back Rayshot gave me a chunk of carbon fiber. I picked up some material at a knife show made from volcanic ash, metal dust and resins- can't recall the products name, but it was hiding in a corner of the shop, lost for a few years. A sheet of CTek was waiting for the right project and thus was born my new slingshot. I started it a few days before Christmas and have been working a bit everyday since. I remember now why that chunk of carbon fiber has been around for so long... terrible stuff to work with- even with good dust collection. But the result is fantastic. It shoots just as good as it looks and I am looking forward to the fun it will provide during 2015.



























































This slingshot is not for sale


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Typo!!!!! "Just for LEEEEEEEEE!"


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

very samurai!


----------



## Mr23779 (Oct 30, 2014)

B...E...A...utiful!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

that is awesome.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

AWESOME!!! LBH2


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

B) Again Nathan raises the bar! :bowdown: anic:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Holy crap man! Way to seal it up. That has definitely got to be the prettiest most bad a55 slingshot I have seen this year.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

f***in' ell....I just had to comment twice...cause you know...once for the jaw drop.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow Nathan, just wow!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Crazy Nathan!!! Man that's nice!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

CLASS


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have been waiting of this one  I knew you had one more in you!  It is so different. It looks like something from StarTrek. I love that a fine custom is fitted for flip clips!!! 

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations on SSOTM.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Really incredible work on this one. Enjoy it man.

Be well,
SF


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

clear to see: not a rehersal..

eye-candy!..

good to see there's a time you enjoy yourself!

happy new year! kind regards,

Be


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Put that in a frame on the wall ... it is just super.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Simple Shot said:


> Looking back on 2015, I shot the Scout most of the time and have not made a slingshot for myself in a long time.


Absolutely gorgeous; could this be the second scout in a row to get SSOTM?

But... you're already looking back on 2015? You are *WAY *ahead of me!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

You deserve one buddy!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nobodo said:


> Simple Shot said:
> 
> 
> > Looking back on 2015, I shot the Scout most of the time and have not made a slingshot for myself in a long time.
> ...


Too much coffee, I got ahead of myself. Oops!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

A total Gem Bud! Carbon fiber-FUN HUH? The results are astounding though. You is the Master!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Again,

Refined, eloquence.

Good for you, Nathan!

With hat off,

Later,

Dwight


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Wood has been achieved!


----------



## Neo Catapults (May 28, 2014)

Pure art! thanks for sharing!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

best!

jazz


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is stunning!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Just wooow!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally had a chance to look at this thread.

Mucho fantastico!! Really enjoy the design elements, design and form!!

Super Duper,

Scout Shooter!!


----------



## Jeff Pickeral (Apr 7, 2014)

much respect for dem skills!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

What an awesome shooter!

Superb work!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> I have been waiting of this one  I knew you had one more in you!  It is so different. It looks like something from StarTrek. I love that a fine custom is fitted for flip clips!!!
> 
> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


Of course it would get FlipClips! Thanks CO



BeMahoney said:


> clear to see: not a rehersal..
> 
> eye-candy!..
> 
> ...


Thanks Be! I have not been that excited about a build in a long time. But shooting it is far more fun.



Charles said:


> Put that in a frame on the wall ... it is just super.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Sacrilege!! This is a shooter made for shootin'



Rayshot said:


> Finally had a chance to look at this thread.
> 
> Mucho fantastico!! Really enjoy the design elements, design and form!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the carbon fiber Ray.


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Amaze-balls!!!


----------



## Rick O'Shay (Dec 3, 2014)

Speechless


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

.…………so nice !!!!!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Dang that's nice nathan. U once again never cease to amaze me sir. U must g Ave the hands of the gods lol. Beautiful work


----------



## Oldbattleaxe (Jun 5, 2014)

Nathan, You know I love my Scouts, and I will be adding a Camo LE as soon as I can. It's been too cold to shoot the last few days, and looking at this layered wonder, I can just feel the smoothness of it in my fingers. I don't know the proper term for the area just below the forks where the forefinger and thumb would rest, but I can see that they have a much gentler slope and wonder if the weight of the metal core balances the lightness of the carbon and how it sits in the hand. Beautiful.


----------



## deraNdy76 (Dec 28, 2014)

Woooooooooow that is slingshotporn....my mouth stands open


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Well that's a fancy one for sure!

Good job on it Nathan


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Just to damn pretty to shoot. You need to put it under glass.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Hot damn! They keep getting better. How do you top this?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

My old favorite seems a distant memory...........


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Congratulations on SSOTM.


You mean SSOTM & SSOTY.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Love it Nathan! Beautiful slingshot.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That's incredible man, wow.


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I call shenanigans! You must be some kind of slingshot making robot sent from the future to dash the hopes of mankind with this unrealistic vision of perfection. In the year 2525, if mankind is still alive...This thing will be in a museum.


----------

